# Sticky  Samsung HW-E350 AirTrack Soundbar



## Reviews Bot

*Samsung HW-E350 AirTrack Soundbar*

*Description:*
32" AirTrack with built-in woofer

*Details:*

DetailValue*Binding*Electronics*Brand*Samsung*EAN*0036725617780*Feature*Slim design matching with 32 inch LED TV
Built-in subwoofer
Surround and 3D Depth sound*Item Height*3.2 inches*Item Length*3.4 inches*Item Width*28.9 inches*Label*Samsung*Manufacturer*Samsung*MPN*HW-E350*NumberOfItems*1*Package Height*5.5 inches*Package Length*31.6 inches*Package Weight*7.15 pounds*Package Width*7.2 inches*PackageQuantity*1*PartNumber*HW-E350*ProductGroup*Home Theater*ProductTypeName*HOME_THEATER_SYSTEM_OR_HTIB*Publisher*Samsung*SKU*152534*Studio*Samsung*Title*Samsung HW-E350 AirTrack Soundbar*UPC*036725617780*UPCList - UPCListElement*036725617780*Item Weight*4.8 pounds*CatalogNumberList - CatalogNumberListElement*HW-E350/ZA*Model*HW-E350*Color*Black*Department*Electronics*ReleaseDate*2012-02-19


----------



## KA2X

*Does the Job - and now I am connected to TV via HDMI !!!*

review by *ka2x*

I was looking for something to improve the sound from my Toshiba TV (equipped with HDMI CEC).
The HW-E350 is feature rich & fit my price range.
In addition, I could integrate it into my Harmony remote for ease of use/operation.
Unfortunately, I found out my TV is not equipped with HDMI ARC & could not connect via a HDMI cable.
I did connect via the AUX analog connections. This device does not have TOS optical port.
All in all it's doing a good job improving the sound.
I use the HW-E350 remote to tweak settings & the Harmony remote for power on/off and to set it to AUX.

The literature (Specs & Manual) uses terms made up by Samsung instead of using industry standard terms - makes it difficult to determine features & compatiblity of products.

UPDATE
Thanks to valuable help from Forum members I was able to connect via HDMI for digital audio (vs. AUX analog audio).
*Digital sound is excellent !!!*
My TV is set with HDMI CEC disabled and Sound Bar is set with AnyNet+ and ARC off.
I now use the Harmony remote to control all HW-E350 features. But, as before, unfortunately my Cable Box remote cannot be programmed to include the HW-E350.
More details are in the posts for HW-E350.


ProsConsInexpensive, many features, remote, subwooferNeeds TV with HDMI ARC in order to use all features

*Ratings*

Overall4Design4Features4Performance4Value4


----------

